# Saturday Night, anyone up for some music?



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, I like the classics just as much as the next, but sometimes, I like to listen to something different. With that in mind, I present you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking forward to getting home and on wi-fi. Gonna be another music fest!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Always liked Charlie Daniels


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

This is "different" music from back in the day when I was "different"


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

WILLIE K, HOTEL CALIFORNIA:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Saturday night weekly bath first, then I'm ready to rock!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Rusted Root - Send Me On My Way: 




Edwyn Collins - A Girl Like You: 




Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood-Summer Wine: 




*SUMMER WINE*:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Songs about the Girlies


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Came across this in my history. Not music.

Reno Air Races 2013, Sunday Gold Unlimited from P&#8230;:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Scorpions - Send Me An Angel: 




Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close Your Eyes Fore&#8230;: 




Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

This gal is new school but something about her music has an old school feel that takes me back to "my" music of the 80's.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Outlaws


I saw the Outlaws and Foghat in 79


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> I saw the Outlaws and Foghat in 79


I've seen them both too.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads: 




"The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" - Gordon Lig&#8230;: 




The Dreadnoughts' Best Sea Shanties: 




Drunken Sailer - Irish Rovers:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Johnny Collins - Leave Her Johnny (sea chantey): 




sea shanties - spanish ladies: 




Salty Dick - Eff Them All: 




Ok that's enough of that. But why did this pop up?

Drunk History: Invention of Coca Cola: 




Drunk History: Lewis and Clark:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This man has my vote for president.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Mothers Finest covering a Elvis song






and an original





This band has been kickin it in the ATL area starting in the 70's and they are still touring worldwide today


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Great album - one of Ted best even if Derik St. Holmes did all the lead singing


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

US Army Video - Apache Helicopter (ACDC - Thunder&#8230;: 




AC/DC - Who Made Who:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

one of my favorite songs


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Superb guitarist from Sweden Yngwie Malmsteen (pronounced Ing-vay) 1980's


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't post links, but Brantley Gilbert "Bottoms Up"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

here ya go Jeep, BG is one of my favorite


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Even a low country fellow like can relate to this song....


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Corb Lund Band, Gettin Down on the Mountain.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not quite Hank Sr. but not bad. Thanks.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Hehe this one is stupid but well, it amuses me! Nothing like the southern rock y'all like but hey he's from Detroit!


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A strange one I heard on the radio the other day.

Imagine Dragons - Radioactive:


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok we want Green Day Okie Dookie


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The music video that spawned the entire genre.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

As heard on the CD





I can't find the edited one


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

And another tune that defined the origins of the video generation.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

System rocks - Damien on his own was pretty trippy too


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Another band that kicks some major ass and yet remains underground.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Another band that kicks some major ass and yet remains underground.


I just met the band about a month ago!! I got backstage passes through a friend!! LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ry Cooder Moula Aces band


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bonnie, Lowell, Frebo, and John 1972


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Just logged in , listening to Joe Bonamassa and Beth Hart on youtube on the big screen with Harmon Kardon amp and Cerwin Vega Studio speakers. All Night Long


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Songs about the Girlies


Saw The Smithereens a long time ago in a little club. One of the best shows I have ever see.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Green Day My Generation:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Green Day - Christie Road:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey Squatch, remember these jewels?!











If she asked me to I'd murder, I would gladly lose my soul.

I'm a 21st century digital boy, I don't know how to read but I've go alot of toys.

What happened to kick ass stuff like this?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Another unknown but her voice is world class






I like the studio version more this one feels like it's a bit rushed but live is live and the best testament to a musician.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> I just met the band about a month ago!! I got backstage passes through a friend!! LOVE THEM!!!


Ok so that makes me green with envy!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Little Feat w/Mick Taylor


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

THE Band - last waltz tour 1976


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love this little tune. Great to drift off by.


----------

